# Von Italien lernen heißt...



## Telekomunikacja (15 November 2004)

Na, das wär' doch auch etwas für die Bundesrepublik bzw. den deutschen Finanzminister:

 *Einführung einer SMS-Steuer!* 



> *Per il viceministro Magri servirebbe a coprire gli sgravi Irap
> Critiche da destra e da sinistra: "La stupidaggine del secolo"
> 
> L'Udc propone la tassa sugli sms*
> ...



vgl. auch _http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2004/11_Novembre/10/tasse_sensini.shtml_ und _http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2004/11_Novembre/10/messaggini.shtml_

Lösung der Finanzprobleme  oder doch eine «stupidaggine del secolo» :-? ?!?


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2004)

"quanta coste una notte" ?

"fifty Dollars" ....


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 November 2004)

Nix versteh schrieb:
			
		

> "quanta coste una notte" ?
> 
> "fifty Dollars" ....



Italienischer Content-Anbieter mit Aussprache-Fehler?!?  :tröst:


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> mit Aussprache-Fehler?!?



 :gruebel:  

wo ist der Aussprachefehler?  ich seh keine  Audiodatei...

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O.K. Kramattiggfäla!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 November 2004)

Passend vielleicht dieses:



> 15.11.2004 12:46
> 
> *Finanzminister Eichel plant keine spezielle Internet-Steuer*
> 
> ...


----------



## News (15 November 2004)

Leider bieten weder die Übersetzungen von Altavista (Babelfish) noch von Google Italienisch-Deutsch an. Da bleibt jemandem wie mir mit geringem Italienisch-Wortschatz nur, erst nach Englisch und dann nach Deutsch zu übersetzen.
Klar, dass das nicht gut gehen konnte  
*Google Translator schrieb*


> Für das viceministromagere würde es dienen, die Entlastung Irap zu umfassen, die von rechtem und von links kritisch ist:  "das stupidaggine des Jahrhunderts" das Udc schlägt die Steuer auf sms das Chorus nicht vor:  "Schlag des Zoll" Cent von Euro würde Steuer 2 auf jeder Anzeige Gasparri kommen:  "wir setzen ihn auf jedes Wort, das von einem Politiker" ROM gesagt wird -


*Babelfish schrieb*


> Der Antrag, erklärt Ettore Gummispritzen, ökonomisches verantwortliches des Beteiligten, könnte im Senat, wie Änderung zum Geldinstitut ankommen. Seine Übersetzung ist folglich gebundenes all'arrivo der Bestimmung auf dem Zustandfiskus im Parlament. "L'idea - es spezifiziert Gummispritzen - ist vom ganzem partito" empfangen worden.


"Ettore Gummispritzen"?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> "Ettore Gummispritzen"?



 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 





			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > Unter der Überschrift "Eichel will neue Internet-Steuer" hat die Bild-Zeitung heute ein Kurzinterview mit Finanzminister Hans Eichel (SPD) abdrucken lassen.



... und das liest sich so:



> *BILD-Interview mit dem Finanzminister
> Eichel will neue Internet-Steuer*
> 
> BILD-Interview mit Bundesfinanzminister Hans Eichel (SPD)
> ...


----------

